# Plow



## rs402931 (Jun 24, 2014)

does anyone plow in the winter? If so what kind of truck do you use? do you think id be better off buying a new or used truck? also does anyone plow with an ATV or anything like that and how good does it work? how would you compare it to a plow on a truck? thank you!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Start reading threads.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

3/4 ton truck for commercial lots with the plow prep package


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

rs402931;1813194 said:


> does anyone plow in the winter? If so what kind of truck do you use? do you think id be better off buying a new or used truck? also does anyone plow with an ATV or anything like that and how good does it work? how would you compare it to a plow on a truck? thank you!


Yes

Ford

New

Does an MTL count as an ATV?


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I plow almost exclusively in the winter... I find there is more snow when the temperature is below freezing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well a trk us usually warmer then an ATV. And faster


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Search button is your friend


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

:laughing:


OldSchoolPSD;1813201 said:


> I plow almost exclusively in the winter... I find there is more snow when the temperature is below freezing.


----------

